# Roof Demo!!!



## Harmoney Const (Jan 4, 2008)

I am doing a few remodeling projects this year that require the roofs and some of the wall framing to be demo'd. The reason for the demo will be mainly to add a second story on these homes and also to remove the delapitated roofs! I was looking for some suggestions here for demolition equipment or tools. I would like the methods, equipment, tools to be cost effective and expedite the demolition process. I will also be havin a skytrek out on these jobsites for my carpentry outfit!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a Milwaukee worm drive saw that is a bit heavy for everyday use. and slower rpm than the skill worm drives. This saw I only use for doing roof tear off with shingles still attached ,I cut starting at the ridge and downhill towards the eave every 32 inches or every other rafter bay. You must get a flooring or demolition blade, The blade is made from thicker plate with heavier carbide teeth that are angled back. You will need two blades for a 25 square roof. You will not find these blades at a home center.

Amana nail cutting blade

I prefer the Oldham blade for its thickness

Keep a can of crc brakleen handy to get the asphalt off the blade now and then.









also "harmoney" is spelled "harmony", unless you spelled it that way that on purpose $$$$.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Do they have those demo blades in a 14", that would be wicked for my concrete saw. I could chop up a house quick.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The Oldham blade is good!
I always used Kerosene to clean 'em.
Generally just buy a $49 Black & Decker,
if it makes it through the job...great!
I like to bring a few 8' 2X12's to spread 
on the ceiling joist even if you don't
plan to save the ceiling.
Gives a steadier platform when 
ripping up the deck.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Make sure that the guys on the ground 
are actually awake before you start 
ripping up the deck.
Sometimes there are unplanned _events_.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

neolitic said:


> The Oldham blade is good!
> I always used Kerosene to clean 'em.
> Generally just buy a $49 Black & Decker,
> if it makes it through the job...great!
> ...


 
The brakleen is aerosol and I can keep a can or two on the roof and just spray the blade as its still on the saw. Do you use a parts cleaning brush with the kero? or a garden sprayer? a shale bar and sledgehammer come in hamdy as well. They make a sheathing ripper fork but i dont have one.

darn youtube video wont play here

lets try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMdOIheIMs0


----------



## softtop95ta (Dec 2, 2007)

*two ways i have done it*

i agree i have cut every other rafter bay,and taken it off as one piece from ridge to top plate i usually leave the two rafters and gables on the end and leave two in every 16 feet or so if needed to support the ridge. As far as blades i get away with a few dewalt framing blades never had to go get something special. I mean at 7-9 bucks apiece whats 3 blades gonna set you back? this summer we did a 75 x36 rancher 6/12 pitch with 5 guys no crane or lift in 6 hours .I will say that we found that two guys pulling up on a full sheet of plywood with one man in the attic loosening it with a sledge worked great. We nailed two 2x 12 on the top plate angled down to just in front of the dumpster and were able to control slide them down to the ground were two guys tossed it in the trash .Doing it like this there was much less cutting we just cut the sheathing and shingles to open the ridge and went at it then we took down the rafters like nothing piece of cake it was much easier that taking the whole two rafters and 32'' x20' strip of sheathing+shingles off!! start at the top lol:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

softtop95ta said:


> i agree i have cut every other rafter and taken it off as one piece from ridge to top plate i usually leave the two rafters and gables on the end and leave two in every 16 feet or so if needed to support the ridge. As far as blades i get away with a few dewalt framing blades never had to go get something special. I mean at 7-9 bucks apiece whats 3 blades gonna set you back? this summer we did a 75 x36 rancher 6/12 pitch with 5 guys no crane or lift in 6 hours .I will say that we found that two guys pulling up on a full sheet of plywood with one man in the attic loosening it with a sledge worked great. We nailed two 2x 12 on the top plate angled down to just in front of the dumpster and were able to control slide them down to the ground were two guys tossed it in the trash .Doing it like this there was much less cutting we just cut the sheathing and shingles to open the ridge and went at it then we took down the rafters like nothing piece of cake it was much easier that taking the whole two rafters and 32'' x20' strip of sheathing+shingles off!! start at the top lol:thumbsup:


No I didn't mean cut every other rafter. I meant cut through the sheathing and two layers of asphalt roofing at every other rafter bay using a worm drive with an oldham blade. i don't like to use cheap blades as they knock the sh** out of the bearings on the saw. plus they overheat and warp. you wont get ten feet with a sidewinder and a cheap blade. The slow rpm worm drive i have is a torque monster and chugs through the sheathing and roofing like a darn john deer tractor plowing a field. What you are left with is 32 x 48 slabs of two layer roofing and sheathing which calculates to about 48 pounds each. They stack nicely in a 30 yard dumpster and take up less room.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> The brakleen is aerosol and I can keep a can or two on the roof and just spray the blade as its still on the saw. Do you use a parts cleaning brush with the kero? or a garden sprayer? a shale bar and sledgehammer come in hamdy as well. They make a sheathing ripper fork but i dont have one.


Just kero and something like a giant toothbrush.
Brake cleaner is a good idea, never thought of it.
Roofing tool clean up = kerosene, who thinks about it? :laughing:
We just use wrecking bars, framers and an 8 pounder.
Oh, and what we call the JC bar, @5',heavy, kinda flat chisel 
like on one end, little tamper on the other?
JC bar cause after awhile everybody says.
"J....C....! This is heavy!"


----------



## softtop95ta (Dec 2, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> No I didn't mean cut every other rafter. I meant cut through the sheathing and two layers of asphalt roofing at every other rafter bay using a worm drive with an oldham blade. i don't like to use cheap blades as they knock the sh** out of the bearings on the saw. plus they overheat and warp. you wont get ten feet with a sidewinder and a cheap blade. The slow rpm worm drive i have is a torque monster and chugs through the sheathing and roofing like a darn john deer tractor plowing a field. What you are left with is 32 x 48 slabs of two layer roofing and sheathing which calculates to about 48 pounds each. They stack nicely in a 30 yard dumpster and take up less room.


yea you got me on that one i do not cut through the rafter i cut through the rafter bays thanks for pointing it out AW :w00t: the second method i mentioned is almost no cutting but i will say it was a modern sheathed roof not old tounge and groove ,and only had 1 layer on it


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Just kero and something like a giant toothbrush.
> Brake cleaner is a good idea, never thought of it.
> Roofing tool clean up = kerosene, who thinks about it? :laughing:
> We just use wrecking bars, framers and an 8 pounder.
> ...


 
yup thats a shale bar, or digging bar some call it. I have had the same one for 25 years now. five feet long, blunt chisel on one end big as* nail head on the other. also excellent for tamping gravel or dry concrete mix around fence posts.


----------



## valerko (Jan 11, 2008)

I did few of these jobs last year.
What I found out as easiest and most cost effective for me is just taking the stuff off backwards the way it goes on.I strip the shindles,take of the plywood and take down the rafters.Of course it depends on how many layers of asphalt and what is on the roof (plywood or T&G) AND MOST IMPORTANTLY WHO PAYS FOR DUMPSTERS.:clap:

If I'm paying for them,then I'm definatly trying to do it this way.You'd be surprised how much more you fit in the dumpster.


----------

